# Monsters On the Ohio Tourney



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone else on here fish this yesterday? Owensboro Ky on the Ohio River. I know Doc, Myself a and Vbowler ( Vince) were there as well as Backup Bait (Randy) Lots of Ohio boats I didn't recognize maybe put a face to a boat. If your into tourneys, this was the best of the best, all the big names were there, Massingales, Kearns, etc . ( these are the KVD's and Roland Martins of the catfish world! ) It took like 144 lbs to win, Big Fish was I think a 64 lber, 
Tourney had 124 boats and gave away over 18K in prize money! Best run tourney I ever been to and I have fished a lot, I highly recommend fishing this one if you ever have thought about it. Counldt believe how many Sea Ark Pro 240's and 200's were there, seemed like 1/3 of the field ,I really need to get one of these one day...Official results are not posted yet and I know Vince did the best but the rest of us finished somewhere in the middle of the field. 

Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I checked out the Facebook page. Looks like an amazing event that Aaron runs.
I eventually want to start fishing some tourneys. I got to get a decent graph first though. Also having a few weekends off wouldn't hurt. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

We were supposed to go but we backed out last minute. Sounds like we missed a good time. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

We had a blast didn't do well in the tournament had a boat drop anchor right in front of the area that we wanted to drift so we had to go around him, he just kept dropping anchor right in front of us no matter where we went thought Randy was going to go Postal but it sure disrupted our game plan. the day before we had worked that area and put 3-30# Blues in one pass in the boat we looked around saw nobody then pulled all the rods and got out of there we may have been glassed by that team I don't know, all I know was they came in super hot as we started our drift and there wake just tossed us around then he dropped anchor and we were less than 25 foot from the front of his boat.

As many boats as was there that had to be the smoothest launch sequence and weight in that I have ever been involved in.

Next year should be awesome as they will have all the boats parade up to the huge center that is being built and with as many people sponsoring and the awesome promoter that Aaron is that is going to be the Bassmaster of catfishing for sure


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Doc. Was it one if the Potomac River guys??? Ryan noticed right away that all those guys had only rodholders on the back of there boats. Apparently they dont drift up there. Had one of those guys do the exact same thing to us and dropped anchor right in front of us so i had to trolling motor way out and around them missing half the first drift of the day. We were boat 22 and there were already 5 boats there when we got there. They and 2 more showed up with in a few minutes. Of course about 40 min later we had all left with not a fish landed by anyone. We ended up getting a fish off our # 2 spot and then poked all around picking up 3 more. Next year gonna bring several extra gas cans to make the run to the dam. Lol

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Yepper one of those T-top boats


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like a great time. Are there rules in place that state you can't anchor w/in 50 yards or so of another boat? Doc, it sounds like you and Randy were scouted heavily the day before.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Brian,
Rules state that you can't fish within 50 yards of an anchored boat, no rule that says an already drifting boat can't be anchored in front of it's just an unwritten rule that if a boat is drifting that you don't come up right behind them and drop the anchor your supposed to show that boat some respect, we think they were mad because we beat them to the spot, Oh well we had a great time, won't be the first time or last time this will happen..........Doc


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man that stinks Doc. I agree with it being a common courtesy to not do that. I guess when money is on the line common courtesy's are off the table.


----------

